# The most powerful character ever



## Annodam (Nov 2, 2010)

Who is the most powerful character ever?

It can be from movies, games, books, manga, anime, comics... anything! excluding all omnipotent beings, because that's just cheating XD

I say it's Mary Sue or Luckyman


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter.
He blessed the ocean and threw vampires in it.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2010)

Isn't that GOD?
I have seen him in comic books and animation, if your Omnipotent and Omniscient what other powers are there?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 2, 2010)

My husband has quite a powerful character, if I might say.
Temper must come with age, I assume.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

I must politely disagree with your magesty, but I would have to say you have the most powerful character.


----------



## Conker (Nov 2, 2010)

If we can't chose God then I  pick Goku :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 2, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 2, 2010)

If God Himself doesn't count, than pretty much Goku. He's pretty much a freakin' god by the end of DBZ/GT

Also, I'd say Starkiller from The Force Unleashed I/II gets to be pretty powerful.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 2, 2010)

Chuthulu. May he reign for three thousand years and may his enemies be devoured.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Chuthulu. May he reign for three thousand years and may his enemies be devoured.



You summoned me, mortal?

And you spelled my name wrong.  

IÃ¤! IÃ¤! Cathulu fhtagn! :mrgreen:


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2010)

Came in here to say Goku, but he's already been named, so I'll say Darkseid from Superman. I don't know much about the DC universe, but I'm pretty sure that guy's stronger than Superman.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

The Tick.

That guy is indestructable!


----------



## Moddex (Nov 2, 2010)

Most powerful character ever?

That's easy.

The guy who didn't play the game.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it's Azathoth (sp?), or whichever the Lovecraftian being is that has all of existence as its dream.  Because it's the one thing that's actually "real" in its universe.

Otherwise, big God at least ties as "Omnipotence" is pretty much impossible to top.  Not impossible to equal (many Omnipotent characters), but impossible to beat.


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 2, 2010)

Q.

Member of the Q Continuum.
Omnipotent, immortal, and an all-around swell guy, capable of being - and doing - pretty much whatever he wants.

It's good to be a Q.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2010)

Chuck Norris! :v


----------



## PATROL (Nov 2, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Chuck Norris! :v


 I wanted to come up with him but I just knew someone was going to come up with him sooner or later.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Uroboros


----------



## mitchau (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone knows that's Ganondorf!


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn didn't see that no Omnipotent beings part, My second pic would be...
Scrooge Mcduck! His lucky dime alone would grant him the edge no matter what.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Uroboros


 
What would we do if *Complete Global Saturation* happened irl? We'd be fucked, man!
Maybe Jubileus The Creator would grace us.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What would we do if *Complete Global Saturation* happened irl? We'd be fucked, man!
> Maybe Jubileus The Creator would grace us.


 
LOL

Although I was kinda being srs. Fuckin Uroboros eats everything around it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> LOL
> 
> Although I was kinda being srs. Fuckin Uroboros eats everything around it.


 
Jubileus The Creator doesn't grace you. She destroys the fabric of reality itself and replaces it with little more than a fart and doesn't afraid of anything. I don't think Uroboros has shit on her in the long run.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 2, 2010)

The OverG from Lost Planet 2, had it not had a fucking asteroid-mounted orbital cannon plowed into it, it would sucked the very life force out of EDN III.


----------



## The DK (Nov 2, 2010)

Even though im not a big fan, i would say Galactus. Hes the "Eater of Worlds" and wields the Power Cosmic


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2010)

Ultimecia from Final Fantasy VIII has the ultimate potential, as she can control Time.  Then again, many characters can control Time, so I guess Chronos, the God of Time, would be the ultimate being?

I mean hey, freeze time, pierce your opponent with a dozen swords, profit.


----------



## The DK (Nov 2, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ultimecia from Final Fantasy VIII has the ultimate potential, as she can control Time. Then again, many characters can control Time, so I guess Chronos, the God of Time, would be the ultimate being?
> 
> I mean hey, freeze time, pierce your opponent with a dozen swords, profit.



How could if forget about Ultimecia, VIII was my favorite FF. *starts kicking self*


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 2, 2010)

Sephiroth. All hail the one-winged angel. 

I mean, seriously, you had to fight the fucker half a dozen times to finish him.


----------



## The DK (Nov 2, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Sephiroth. All hail the one-winged angel.
> 
> I mean, seriously, you had to fight the fucker half a dozen times to finish him.



Thats every final boss in any RPG, they dont die they just change a dozen times and each form is stronger than the last.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Sephiroth. All hail the one-winged angel.
> 
> I mean, seriously, you had to fight the fucker half a dozen times to finish him.


 
Fuck Sephiroth.

...That is all.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 2, 2010)

How about Super Gogeta? the Super Sayan 4 Gogeta i mean.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr. Majestic. The Sentry was getting there, but people hated him, so Marvel killed that shitty, shitty character off.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Fuck Sephiroth.
> 
> ...That is all.


 
rage.gif


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2010)

SSJ4 Gogeta
Or Q (Star Trek: TNG)


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Jubileus The Creator doesn't grace you. She destroys the fabric of reality itself and replaces it with little more than a fart and doesn't afraid of anything. I don't think Uroboros has shit on her in the long run.


 
If Sarah Pailin (AKA Bayonetta) can kill it, I'm certain a writhing mass of tentacles could. :v


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Sargeras


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2010)

Your screenname is madonna backwards

/derailment


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2010)

Goku


I mean seriously, this isn't even up to debate. Dude kills God and doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 2, 2010)

It may be fanart, he may not be unstoppable, but good god, is he batshit insane.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Came in here to say Goku, but he's already been named, so I'll say Darkseid from Superman. I don't know much about the DC universe, but I'm pretty sure that guy's stronger than Superman.


 Superman's only weakness is a god damn rock. Unless Darkseid is made of Kryptonite I hardly think he's stronger than Superman.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Superman's only weakness is a god damn rock. Unless Darkseid is made of Kryptonite I hardly think he's stronger than Superman.


 
I recently came across the fact that Superman is vulnerable to types of magic as well as Red Sun radiation and extremely massive amounts of force (which Darkseid is capable of exerting)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powers_and_abilities_of_Superman

I didn't originally find the info on wikipedia, but thats the only place I can find it collectively

god I feel like such a nerd


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2010)

Jack Bauer.

JACK BAUER. >:C


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 3, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Jack Bauer.
> 
> JACK BAUER. >:C


 
he sleeps with a pillow under his gun


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> he sleeps with a gun under his gun


 
fix'd



Kreevox said:


> he sleeps with a pillow under his gun


 
alt


----------



## Doppio (Nov 3, 2010)

Im gonna run with Emperor Palpatine from the star wars trilogy since he kicked Yodas ass brought the Jedi to their knees and did all that without lifting a finger funny that he didnt see his Aprrentice chucking him down a deep black hole to be thought dead though he did manage to come back to life in a couple of the book series I reckon he is fairly powerfull.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 3, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> It may be fanart, he may not be unstoppable, but good god, is he batshit insane.


 
That is better.

Also, wow.  Someone quote'd me.

BTW, this belongs to Off Topic.  Whoever moved this here is a weirdo.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 3, 2010)

Jean Grey's Phoenix.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 3, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That is better.
> 
> Also, wow.  Someone quote'd me.
> 
> BTW, this belongs to Off Topic.  Whoever moved this here is a weirdo.



I'm assuming that's chad because of the different colored arms?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> I'm assuming that's chad because of the different colored arms?


 
the file say Ultimate getsuga tensho


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

Mediveh - If you know the reference, 'nough said.


----------



## Koronikov (Nov 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Superman's only weakness is a god damn rock. Unless Darkseid is made of Kryptonite I hardly think he's stronger than Superman.


 
Superman dies at the end of the series, just saying >.>

Also I would say the lead role of every anime Mange RPG ect. ect. are the most powerful characters EVER


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm stuck between Godzilla, Darth Vader or Optimus Prime.  :S


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 3, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> I'm assuming that's chad because of the different colored arms?


 
...You only watch the anime, don't you?  That's Ichigo in his climax form, after 150 years of training.

Spoilers, he defeated Aizen in one hit in exchange for his Shinigami powers.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Kefka. Never played FF6 myself, but I hear he's fuckin invincible or something.

Aside from that, I also have to go with Goku. (or the Chinese government)

Aizen and fully hollowified Ichigo are up there too along with Yamamoto Genryuusai and Ulquiorra Segunda Etapa.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 3, 2010)

inb4 "Gordon Freeman" because I WILL kill anyone who mentions this man's name.

I'd say Gary Glitter actually. Or any of the members of O-Zone. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 3, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Kefka. Never played FF6 myself, but I hear he's fuckin invincible or something.
> 
> Aside from that, I also have to go with Goku. (or the Chinese government)
> 
> Aizen and fully hollowified Ichigo are up there too along with Yamamoto Genryuusai and Ulquiorra Segunda Etapa.


 
I did mention Kefka, read a few posts before saying no-one mentioned it.

And how can you put him on a list if you don't even know him?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 3, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I did mention Kefka, read a few posts before saying no-one mentioned it.
> 
> And how can you put him on a list if you don't even know him?


 
1.) I read every single post in this thread and you did not mention Kefka.
2.) Just because I've never played the game doesn't mean I don't know anything about it. I hear all the time from FF fanboys that Kefka was more powerful than any other FF villain to date. I can draw conclusions based on the FF games that I have played.
3.) I didn't say that I thought he was a powerful character. I only reiterated the things I've heard and my surprise that nobody (including you) has mentioned him yet.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 3, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...You only watch the anime, don't you?  That's Ichigo in his climax form, after 150 years of training.
> 
> Spoilers, he defeated Aizen in one hit in exchange for his Shinigami powers.


 
i knew that, I've been on the bleach wiki, not exactly the place to go if you dont like spoilers, or nazi mods


----------



## Taralack (Nov 3, 2010)

Batman.

Because he's _the goddamn Batman_.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 3, 2010)

xcliber said:


> 1.) I read every single post in this thread and you did not mention Kefka.
> 2.) Just because I've never played the game doesn't mean I don't know anything about it. I hear all the time from FF fanboys that Kefka was more powerful than any other FF villain to date. I can draw conclusions based on the FF games that I have played.
> 3.) I didn't say that I thought he was a powerful character. I only reiterated the things I've heard and my surprise that nobody (including you) has mentioned him yet.


 
My bad, t'was in the thread this one's copying.

And Kefka's batshit insane and made of epicness, but he isn't nearly that powerful.


----------



## Ames (Nov 4, 2010)

Majin Buu.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 4, 2010)

Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 4, 2010)

Bugs Bunny.

I'm serious, by the way.


----------



## Pine (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabe Newell

what


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 4, 2010)

Hank.
Who can do this shit?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 4, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Hank.
> Who can do this shit?


 
Jebus.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Bugs Bunny.
> 
> I'm serious, by the way.


Cecil Turtle, the only one who could defeat Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 5, 2010)

God.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 9, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> How about Super Gogeta? the Super Sayan 4 Gogeta i mean.


 
Actually i changed my mind. I prefer Kenshiro.


----------

